# Web designer?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I am looking for a good but reasonable priced web designer. My wife wants to start a online store for her products but we need help with the design aspect and setting it up. All help appreciated.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there are some self serve solutions that are pretty straight forward and easy to build/maintain, and a WHOLE lot cheaper.. 
Ecommerce Software, Online Store Builder, Website Store Hosting Solution- Free 30 Day Trial by Shopify.

worst case its a free 30 day trial


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn (nicklfire) does web design.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/other-websites-31/website-hosting-design-nicklfire-2362/


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

i am a programmer, i think can do some help with a reasonable price.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

macframalama said:


> there are some self serve solutions that are pretty straight forward and easy to build/maintain, and a WHOLE lot cheaper..
> Ecommerce Software, Online Store Builder, Website Store Hosting Solution- Free 30 Day Trial by Shopify.
> 
> worst case its a free 30 day trial


+1 on shopify, especially to get her feet wet. Make sure you register your own domain though and use that instead of the subdomain they give you, so that you can point it to a new server/site later on.

As an online marketer by trade I cant stress enough that "if you build it, they will come" does not apply to the internet. IMO concentrate on how your going to get people to the website first before you invest too heavily in the site itself.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's right getting on the searches and working on the seo is a full time job on its own. 
Social networking helps with links. 
Adwords, etc. 
Wordpress is fairly easy not sure on the cart though.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Shawn (nicklfire) does web design.
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/other-websites-31/website-hosting-design-nicklfire-2362/


+1 on that as well.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

+1 on shopify or another prebuilt ecommerce solution.

One thing to keep in mind is that the web design and ordering/payment portal aspects are somewhat separate. You can have a custom website built, but you need payment processing and you probably do not want to handle this yourself. As soon as you start taking payment information it opens up a world of regulations and compliancy. If you aren't familiar with this, Google 'PCI DSS' to see what you are getting into. (Payment Card Industry Data Security Standards)

Any developer could create some kind of shopping cart/order entry system, but if your goal is an online store you are almost definitely going to want to integrate some existing solution into your site, if for no reason other than offloading liability and audits. You can get a designer to create a custom site, but frame a commercial ordering portal so that payment information never passes through your site / servers.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My wife uses wix.com now. It will do flash and or html and there is an option for mobile. 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

You should check out my brothers company they do software development and web development they do amazing work and they give free quotes FreeRunning Technologies | Victoria BC Software and Web Development


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you (to the ones who recommended) my company designbeaver.ca . Shopping carts are one of those things we usually prefer to stay away from because all of our websites are wordpress. You can view our portfolio at designbeaver.ca and you can see they are mostly informational or some custom coding. A shopping cart is best used with hosted solutions such as shopify or volusion or xcart. If they can host it for you the less you have to worry about. Mots of these cart type systems are cheaper then a full on designer because it's a monthly cost.. but realize you will spend ALOT of time trying to figure out how to use the damn thing. Many people hire a design to figure out the shopping cart or build a template for them. i'm actually doing a personal shopping cart as we speak right now for a new type of product i'll be selling (non aqua related) and i'm trying to figure out volusion and the templates.. etc. 

Shopping carts are one of those things as well you NEED to be PCI compliant on (security reasons) if you are going to accept visa/mastercard/personal information etc etc. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

my cousin in PG here has an on-the-side web design company, he did the web page for our 4x4 club, check out Welcome for an idea of a simple design he did for us (its all we needed) if it interests you i can direct you to him.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if your transactions are in person you can always just use square with any smartphone
https://squareup.com/?gclid=CMaSm7OnsbMCFQtxQgodhUMAOg


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Website making has become very user friendly and easy these days. It takes little to no effort, just basic setting up. You can use wordpress.org or another web-developing program for the shopping cart type site. Domain names cost maybe $5 and upwards depending on the name. Super easy to make an account with godaddy, they give you hosting really really cheap, you can even find coupons to make it even cheaper. You can also subscribe to some sites that give you hundreds of templates for $30+ that are easy to customize using the wordpress dashboard. I've been working on a couple sites myself. If you dont want to spend the big bucks to have someone else do the easy work for you, I'd spend some time, research and put something simple together yourself. If you get stuck or frustrated you havnt put that much money into it to start and can always pay someone else to take over, but at least you tried


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

joker1535 said:


> I am looking for a good but reasonable priced web designer. My wife wants to start a online store for her products but we need help with the design aspect and setting it up. All help appreciated.


Look around for a site that fits what you want to do. I doubt that you want something super unique. Copy the site!!! If you feel bad about plagiarizer ask the owner if you can more or less copy his site. I don't think the main part of the programming can be copyrighted. Other than that download a program that will allow you to build your own site.

If you don't want to take that route netfirms.ca used to give you the software for FREE to build your own site.

My daughter is getting something built at the moment I believe that programming costs are around 100K. I 'm thinking that you want to keep the costs low.


----------

